# Research results- mobile card processing



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well I have survived the torture of looking for a card processing service! I got bids and checked out 7 different companies. At first I decided on "cardaccept" but came to find out that they could not interface with my yahoo store. So I cancelled that one and went with "1st american card service". Their rates are fair, they can handle my ebay business, my yahoo web store business as well a my mobile expo trade show business via a wireless termina. I just sent back the signed contracts and am looking forward to having this mess behind me! For those of you who follow in my footsteps....tell them exactly what you need them to be able to do "ie, yahoo store instead of web store" and then you can compare apples to apples. sisterpine


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Interesting!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------

